# I'm confused ...baking soda gender test



## olivetree83

So yesterday our doctor told us she's 80% sure were having a girl but all my gender prediction tests point to boy! ?? 

Chinese gender=boy
Parents.com=boy

I just did the baking soda test I peed in a cup, the plastic cup was half full, then I poured a heaping teaspoon full of baking soda in it. At first it had a few air bubbles then nothing. So I stirred it quickly with the spoon and a fizz came at the top for a few seconds then stopped. So then I stirred it again and it fizzed for a second again then went quiet and still. 

Did I do the test right? If so, doesn't that point to boy? 

I'm so confused by what my doc said yesterday! Help!


----------



## ilvmylbug

The Chinese Gender test I don't trust because it told me I was having a boy both times, but then again supposedly you are supposed to add 2 years to your actual age, to get your lunar age? I haven't done the baking soda test, but I'm sure neither of them are as accurate as a gender scan ;)

If your tech is only 80% percent sure, just keep an open mind, you may end up seeing the nub at another scan!


----------



## Lesli45

Most of the online tests I did said "boy" (and I was so sure I was having a boy) but both of my ultrasounds 18 and 20 week scans pointed to a girl. I'd tend to lean toward the ultrasound but you never know...its never 100%!!


----------



## Dolphinz4

I did the baking soda test and it told me girl, and Im having a boy- I couldnt count on the chinese lunar because I wasnt sure when I conceueved, it was either end of Jan (girl) or begg Feb(boy)- I did do the ring test, and it said boy.....So dont always belive all thos gender tests- they are mostly just for fun- Trust your Doctor- If he told you 80% at 14 weeks, thats because its pretty accurate :)


----------



## eagermom

Hi ladies! I am from the October 2011 birth club. So I was looking at the different kinds of gender prediction tests (I know, way early, but just for fun!) and I saw one that I have never seen before. It's the baking soda test. So you put a teaspoon of baking soda in a cup (mine was disposable) then put a little bit of pee in the cup, and if it sizzles, it's a boy, and if it does nothing, it's a girl! Supposedly your urine is more acidic if you're carrying a boy, (hence the sizzling action) and more alkaline if you're carrying a girl.
We were thinking since you ladies are far enough along that you know what your babie's sex is if you were planning on finding out and we would love it if any of you were game to give this a shot and let us know your results and if it matches with your babies gender. It's all in fun! If you decide to help us out, thanks in advance! You are very good sports! 

This is what I read at some other site.


----------



## chloe18.

just wondering, do u put the powder in then pee in it or pee then add the powder.? or doesnt it matter.? x


----------



## Dollface

I did the soda est, and was told if there is just a sizzle when it first combines, then nothing, its a girl. That's what happened when I did it, and I am having a girl. All the predictors are for fun, but this and Intelligender were right for me. Also, the eye vein thing was right. If you pull down your lower eye lids, look for two small veins that kinda look like a fish hook. If you have them in both eyes, you are goin to have twins, unless it's been confirmed that there is only 1 baby. At this point, it means girl, because the girl reading trumps the boy. If you only have the veins in your right eye, its a girl. If they are only in the left eye, it is a boy. The veins will be at the 5 o'clock and 7 o'clock positions. Worked for me!


----------



## AngelBunny

chinese gender said i was having a girl, but the baking soda test said i was having a boy & it fizzed madly, for ages.. i think there may be something wrong with my wee :haha:


----------



## eagermom

i did the ring test it says m having a boy.. chinese gender test says i'm having a boy.. our inner feeling says its a boy fr sure.. 

did the soda test just now.. and no sizzles.. so that means a girl..

oh man so many confusions and makes u more and more curious and difficult to stay on team yellow till then...


----------



## chloe18.

is baking powder the same.?? xx


----------



## Jojosmommy8

now I am sitting here pulling my eye lids down and wanting to pee in a cup! Hahaha... Oh my. Both confuse me tho!


----------



## olivetree83

Oh my heck ! I've got one fish hook looking little blood shot thing in my right eye! So that means girl...and if I go by the baking soda test that points to girl too because it sounds like angelbunny's fizzed for a long time..mine fizzed for literally a second and went still! ?? 

Who knows?! I've got a scan booked again for May 26th in about a week and a half so hopefully baby will cooperate and we'll know then! I can't wait...I feel like the doctor just teased me with that "80%" and now that's all that is on my mind! So unfair! lol 

Thanks ladies...even though these tests totally run off of superstition they are still fun to do! 

Angelbunny-do the eye blood vessel test...if you have one in your left eye that looks sort of like a fish hook then that means boy...(which you are obviously having :) ) I'm just interested. :)


----------



## ashley2pink

Don't trust any of the old wives tales. I haven't done the baking soda test, but on other tests it has been wrong for me on my kids half the time. But, it seems the baking soda test is only half right.


----------

